# Intel DG45FC Board



## donjao (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Can anyone tell if that MB will work with FreeBSD? I just crawled through all Intel website and couldn't find any info in chips that are being used in this MB.

MB: http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/dg45fc/dg45fc-overview.htm
Linux Compatibility: http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dg45fc/sb/CS-030260.htm
MB Tech Specs: http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15992/eng/DG45FC_TechProdSpec.pdf
Comp. List: http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-028648.htm


Thanks in advance.


----------

